# 35 with history of loss and have a high risk pregnancy



## WinglessAngel

Hi there. I thought I would try to see if anyone wanted to chat. I'm 35 and have a history of loss and am now around 5 weeks along so far as I can tell. I have an ultrasound and consult scheduled with a doctor a bit of a ways away from me on the 16th of this month. 

I was told I was high risk for this go around since I have a history of loss, I'm on oxygen therapy for severe asthma, high blood pressure and tachycardia, to name the larger issues at hand.

The doctor I'm seeing on the 16th is a high risk doctor at a good children's hospital in our state so I'm hoping all goes well. I can't wait to see mini me in blob form. 

Hubs and I are worried with my history though. I keep taking it one day at a time. Every time I feel wet down below from CM I keep thinking I've started bleeding. It's a constant struggle to keep positive and keep moving through each day. My previous losses were always within 4 days or less of finding out and this time I'm a week late based on my dates. I'm hoping that the ultrasound and consult will also be a dating visit as well. But so far as I can tell I would be due around July 9th 2016.

So far so good though as far as symptoms and no warning signs other than my knee jerk reaction to feeling wet from CM and thinking I'm bleeding. Morning sickness set in as of yesterday so today the hubs and I went out and I stocked the cabinet with three kinds of crackers lol.

Anyone else out there high risk too?


----------



## Hopeful1479

Congrats on your BFP and welcome! I am Brittney, 36 and pregnant with my 2nd which is due in April. I am sorry for your previous losses, I hope this is the sticky one and you have a wonderful pregnancy. Is this your first?


----------



## WinglessAngel

Thank you and congrats to you too! And yes on the first I guess you could say that. 11 more sleeps and we will hopefully get to see mini me!


----------



## Hopeful1479

Well that is wonderful news. How are you feeling? Was there previous cause for your other losses? Do your doctors have you on anything specific to help pregnancy along? I hope you have a nice weekend the next 10 sleeps go by real fast!!


----------



## WinglessAngel

No on the anything to help so far. So far so good. My girls are continually slowly growing. My firmness level is a bit higher again today. The morning sickness seems to be on the low scale this morning. 10 more sleeps yay! I'm having trouble getting comfortable to sleep already and am fighting bad tiredness every few hours or so resulting in me napping or lying down but otherwise I'm feeling really good about this pregnancy. Right now we're just in hurry up and wait mode for the 16th. As far as my previous losses. I'm really not sure on the causes. I found out I'm severely D deficient though about 2 months ago and have been on D2 for about a month and a half now. That I really think was a major help. I was also in an abusive relationship for the first 2 losses and the last 4 I was deficient and still recovering from my abusive relationship. I'm really the most relaxed I've ever been in life so that may have played a contributing factor to mini me sticking so well for now.


----------



## WinglessAngel

We heard the heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was playing around with hubby's stethyscope and we can hear the amniotic fluid and the heartbeat faintly! He says everything sounds healthy!! Retired doctor hubby thinks I'm further along than 5 weeks. I totally cried!


----------



## WinglessAngel

I am in desperate need of comfy pants that fit so the hubby and I went to our local thrifty shop and found a whole bunch of goodies!

40 dollars later I have a giant bag of comfy clothes I can also grow into. A breast pump. More importantly a car seat that can be a stationary seat and also a rocker for 25.00 virtually brand new! Hubby and I couldn't resist the Hello Kitty jacket. I keep thinking I'm having a boy but at least we'll have it for now lol. When the time comes mini me can grow into it at the right time of year for it if it's a girl. If not I can redonate it. It was only 1.50.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2704.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCN2705.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopeful1479

YAY!! A heartbeat!! I am so happy for you... I love when you get the reassuring moments like a heartbeat or picture it helps lessen the stress... I went to my local consignment shop and got a great winter coat and sweaters as I am in Buffalo and are winters are miserable and cold so need to be more prepared since I am not due until April. With my first I was in most of the warm season so it was easy and hot. I can't wait to see if I will need to buy new things, I have 12 tubs of girl clothes and what not and if this is a boy I will then have to start all over... My appointment is this Thursday and I am super excited and have anxiety as well, I just want everything to be ok is all... Well I am glad you are feeling well and found comfy clothes!!


----------



## WinglessAngel

Unfortunately last night I started bleeding and hubby and I went to the hospital. 4 stabs later and a vaginal inspection showed that I had tissue coming out of my cervix even though it was closed. I was discharged promptly after that. They wouldn't even really listen to me. They kept asking if I was sure I was pregnant. I was so upset. Once we got home mini me passed with the blood about an hour later. They wouldn't even do anything to help stop the bleeding. So I am no longer pregnant. I had to take one of my anxiety pills last night to calm me down. It's just not fair. Hubby and I both agree, everything was going great, I wasn't doing anything physically stressful and resting loads. Everything was normal and right on target. At least we got to hear baby's heartbeat before I lost it. We're heartbroken at the moment. :(


----------



## helloeveryone

So sorry to hear your news...and so sorry the hospital were so mean to you xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful1479

I am so very sorry for your loss, I wish I had words to make you feel better... I would follow-up with your OB and see if they can test or determine what went wrong if possible. I guess in my head these things don't make sense to me, its very upsetting. I wish you all the best and I hope to see you back here. Please keep us posted and if you need to chat you can PM me.


----------



## eva1978

Wingless - I just read your story and I'm so sorry you went through that :( I really don't understand the hospital's reaction. Maybe they could have at least taken a sample of the tissue to see if they can rule out/in possible reasons for the bleeding/miscarriage? I agree with previous poster that you should try to follow up with OB. Hugs... x o


----------



## WinglessAngel

Yes I am. I have appointments today and Monday. <3 Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

